# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: embedded

## aramsb

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید من نقشه بردار هستم و به یک برنامه که تحت ویندوز سی ای 5 برای gpsم خیلی احتیاج دارم اما به خاطر تحریم ها نمی تونم خریداری کنم از من برا اکتیو کردن بر اساس کد هاردویر دستکاه کد رجیستر میخواهد آیا راهی برا کرک کردنش دوستان سراغ دارن بینهایت ممنون

----------

